
Making Practical Ethereum Dapps – Off-Chain and Verification Pattern - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/ethereum-off-chain-dapp-adchain/
======
glougheed
So if it was a real estate transaction all the dealmaking would happen off
chain and only the final details would be recorded on the smart contract?

